

$1600 for 295 sq foot apartment in SOMA - tim_sw
http://money.cnn.com/video/pf/2013/06/20/pf-uh-san-francisco-micro-apartment.cnnmoney/index.html

======
samstave
This is a joke. $1600 is ridiculous for this and that guys marketing speak
makes me want to punch him in the face: "less stuff, more experience!"

That place is totally over priced.

